# Sleep in the back?



## kga1978 (May 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm thinking about purchasing the 2014 VW Touareg as it looks like an awesome car. One quick question though - it's necessary that my wife and I will be able to sleep in the back, so I was wondering if current owners could please comment on the possibility of doing that? Does the rear seats fold flat enough? How long is the cargo area with the rear seats folded? (I'm 6ft/182cm)

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

kga1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing the 2014 VW Touareg as it looks like an awesome car. One quick question though - it's necessary that my wife and I will be able to sleep in the back, so I was wondering if current owners could please comment on the possibility of doing that? Does the rear seats fold flat enough? How long is the cargo area with the rear seats folded? (I'm 6ft/182cm)
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


I have never tried to sleep in the back of my 2012 Touareg but the rear seatbacks fold nearly flat. There is a very slight incline from the rear to the front of the seatbacks when they are folded. In addition, the the rear seats move forward and back as well. Note that if looking at the hybrid model, the rear section behind the seats is higher than for the V6 or TDI. It is, indeed, a great vehicle. I would try folding it down at a dealer before purchasing to see if it meets your requirements.


----------



## kga1978 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Fahrer,

Great, thanks for the info - I'm looking at the non-hybrid models, so I think I should be okay. Do you know what the length of the cargo space is with the seats folded? I'm going to visit a dealer, but it's quite a drive, so trying to limit my list of vehicles to look at.

Thanks!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

For reference model years 2011-2014 are in the US Touareg community a T3.

The rear seats are adjustable so you can gain additional cargo space, meaning they slide forward and back.

With them all the way in the forward position you have just about 6' of 'flat space' from the tailgate to top of the folded over seat.
In that configuration you will also have about a 5" gap between the rear seats and the cargo area.

The rear seats would be a little raised. It could definitely be an issue for some people.

Width wise you have around 4 feet at the rear seats and less by the tailgate.

I'm 6'1" and could probably sleep in there ok with the knees bent, some padding below me, and something shoved in the gap.

In my T3 so far I've only slept sitting up in the passenger and rear seats.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I just go around to measuring the rear area of my TDI with rear seats folded. 72 inches from the rear of my driver seat ( set up for me... I am 5'11'' tall) to inside of the hatch. . Without moving the rear seats forward, the distance is 64 inches from the hatch to top of the rear seats ( not including the headrests).


----------



## kga1978 (May 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the replies. It does sounds as if we might be able to squeeze into the back, albeit not with a lot of space leftover. I have been considering other cars, but I think a trip to the VW dealer is in order!


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

Just make up the space on the outside with a roof rack and trailer hitch basket.

I recently acquired a 150 quart cooler that I think will provide excellent dry storage in the hitch basket. :thumbup:


----------

